# You must see this serious case of GMR!!



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Did anyone pick up a copy of The Metro today if not take a look at this :thumbup:

Married couple show off their 28 pet rats | Metro.co.uk


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww a real feel good story! Thanks for sharing! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish people would stop making such a big deal out of rat owning... >.<

I know that they're trying to show rats in a good light in the documentary, but why not look into someone who owns say...3-4 rats rather than 28 that makes it look more like an infestation to someone who is not used to seeing rats in a home environment.

I know tons of people in Canada and the US who have rat rooms, it's nothing new, I know people who have a heated rat shed! It just kinda reminds me of those documentaries where someone's got an arse for a face or something and they dress it up as some serious documentary, when really it's "oh look at the freak with an arse for a face, get a good old look - it's alright to stare though, because it's a documentary"


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Do because they own rats they must smell and not clean their house? 

I've love some rats and I know they are far from dirty. Everytime I go into PAH and see them I spend ages watching!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I wish people would stop making such a big deal out of rat owning... >.<
> 
> I know that they're trying to show rats in a good light in the documentary, but why not look into someone who owns say...3-4 rats rather than 28 that makes it look more like an infestation to someone who is not used to seeing rats in a home environment.
> 
> I know tons of people in Canada and the US who have rat rooms, it's nothing new, I know people who have a heated rat shed! It just kinda reminds me of those documentaries where someone's got an arse for a face or something and they dress it up as some serious documentary, when really it's "oh look at the freak with an arse for a face, get a good old look - it's alright to stare though, because it's a documentary"


 I have a rat room...well rat and hamster room :thumbup:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Argent said:


> I wish people would stop making such a big deal out of rat owning... >.<
> 
> I know that they're trying to show rats in a good light in the documentary, but why not look into someone who owns say...3-4 rats rather than 28 that makes it look more like an infestation to someone who is not used to seeing rats in a home environment.
> 
> I know tons of people in Canada and the US who have rat rooms, it's nothing new, I know people who have a heated rat shed! It just kinda reminds me of those documentaries where someone's got an arse for a face or something and they dress it up as some serious documentary, when really it's "oh look at the freak with an arse for a face, get a good old look - it's alright to stare though, because it's a documentary"


I just thought as Niki said this was a "feel good story" please lighten up !!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> I just thought as Niki said this was a "feel good story" please lighten up !!!


I may be worng...but I think Argent's comment was linked to the comments after the article...which describe the couple as dirty....i think???


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm actually commenting on the documentary itself. Whilst it might be a lovely idea to show the masses how wonderful our rats are, doing it by showing a couple who own 28 will be a bit of a shocker for most people, it'll be viewed as a freak-show rather than a feel-good, enlightening sort of programme. I'm entitled to my opinion aren't I? Free forum and everything...


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Argent said:


> I'm actually commenting on the documentary itself. Whilst it might be a lovely idea to show the masses how wonderful our rats are, doing it by showing a couple who own 28 will be a bit of a shocker for most people, it'll be viewed as a freak-show rather than a feel-good, enlightening sort of programme. I'm entitled to my opinion aren't I? Free forum and everything...


I'm of the same opinion.

Why not show normal people with rats?


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I just thought all the rattie lovers on here would like to read the article and see the photos of the very cute ratties I didnt intend for it to turn into a debate, it seems to me on here there is always someone out to have a rant about something people need to be a bit more lighthearted and take things for how they were meant to be intended, isnt there already enough negativity and sad stories in the world I just thought it would make people smile thats all !!!! SORRY!!!!!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't get me wrong it made me smile. I have to admit I laughed at how grumpy the couple looked with the rats all over them! Twits!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> I'm of the same opinion.
> 
> Why not show normal people with rats?


Uh....I own far more rats than they do, and if you think they aren't normal, I wonder what the bloody hell you think I am?



PurpleCrow said:


> Don't get me wrong it made me smile. I have to admit I laughed at how grumpy the couple looked with the rats all over them! Twits!


As somebody who has met Kevin and Kate, I can assure you they are not `twits` and you really couldn't meet a nicer couple. The only twit is you it seems.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Uh....I own far more rats than they do, and if you think they aren't normal, I wonder what the bloody hell you think I am?


I _meant _that, at least in the article, they don't seem to be portrayed as "normal" people. I'm not saying that people with loads of rats (or any animal) isnt "normal". Whatever normal really is I suppose!



spoiled_rat said:


> As somebody who has met Kevin and Kate, I can assure you they are not `twits` and you really couldn't meet a nicer couple. The only twit is you it seems.


I called them twits purely because they look grumpy as anything in their picture - why not portray themselves as really happy with their rats, not as if they don't care less? I know that this is highly unlikely to be the case and they are usually smiley people but they should have at least looked happy in their pictures 

I didnt mean to offend you or anyone else, I was merely stating my opinion that was only meant to be lighthearted anyway.  Sorry 

Does seem like everyones taking everything the wrong way at the moment here on PF


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I'm of the same opinion.
> 
> Why not show *normal* people with rats?


Define 'normal'


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Define 'normal'


A family with 2.5 kids and a labrador :thumbup:

(I'm kidding)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> A family with 2.5 kids and a labrador :thumbup:
> 
> (I'm kidding)


:lol:
I'm definitely not normal with 14 rats of my own & currently 17 rescues
I personally think this is definitely an _ever so slightly_ worse case of GMR


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Uh....I own far more rats than they do, and if you think they aren't normal, I wonder what the bloody hell you think I am?
> 
> 
> > Erm Laura...even you have to admit you are not what most people would define as normal!!  You are better than normal!!!!...for me anyways...you were great when I needed help!
> ...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I think rats are dirty horrible creatures, those on the picture are particularly horrible and I dont in any way want to steal them....... much. Seriously though they are so cute, I love the one looking in the mans ear because thats whats happening to my ear right now, you dont know your born till you have your ears cleaned properly by a determined rat.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Personally I think rats are dirty horrible creatures, those on the picture are particularly horrible and I dont in any way want to steal them....... much. Seriously though they are so cute, I love the one looking in the mans ear because thats whats happening to my ear right now, you dont know your born till you have your ears cleaned properly by a determined rat.


Ewwww it's people like you that give ratty families this horrid yukky preconception!!!

 no seriously that is well cute!! xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You people are weird 






And yet.....*Dreams of owning lots of rats*.......

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

First thing i thought of when i saw that was! Aw thats nothing... TDM has nearly as many :lol: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> First thing i thought of when i saw that was! Aw thats nothing... TDM has nearly as many :lol: x


Nope Ive only got three but they run around really fast and it looks like I have more .


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nope Ive only got three but they run around really fast and it looks like I have more .


Yeh Yeh.....  x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Awww!! Lovely looking ratties. Wonder what people would think of me if i went on TV with my 52 meeces :lol: Normal isn't all it's cracked up to be :lol: For me normal is working until 2am then coming home and playing with mousies and a cat who likes to lick lightbulbs and be spanked until around 6 in the morning


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Awww!! Lovely looking ratties. Wonder what people would think of me if i went on TV with my 52 meeces :lol: Normal isn't all it's cracked up to be :lol: For me normal is working until 2am then coming home and playing with mousies and a cat who likes to lick lightbulbs and be spanked until around 6 in the morning


"Normal" certainly isn't boring for you is it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> "Normal" certainly isn't boring for you is it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Nah, I don't do "normal" or "boring." "Crazy" and "certifiable" are more my cup of tea, and I have the psychiatrist and psychologist to prove it :lol:


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> :lol:
> I'm definitely not normal with 14 rats of my own & currently 17 rescues
> I personally think this is definitely an _ever so slightly_ worse case of GMR


 I like rats but that is just shocking! 



zany_toon said:


> Awww!! Lovely looking ratties. Wonder what people would think of me if i went on TV with my 52 meeces :lol: Normal isn't all it's cracked up to be :lol: For me normal is working until 2am then coming home and playing with mousies and a cat who likes to lick lightbulbs and be spanked until around 6 in the morning


Funnily enough my cat likes to lick lava lamps, would probably lick a lightbulb too if given a chance! :lol:


----------



## broganss (Dec 12, 2010)

Been waiting for this since Kate announced it over on Fancy Rats!  Ooooh its getting closer Im excited


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Awww!! Lovely looking ratties. Wonder what people would think of me if i went on TV with my 52 meeces :lol: Normal isn't all it's cracked up to be :lol: For me normal is working until 2am then coming home and playing with mousies and a cat who likes to lick lightbulbs *and be spanked until around 6 in the morning*


You or the cat??? HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> You or the cat??? HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


That would be telling :lol:

The kitty cat.  Haven't you heard about my spankable kitty by now?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> That would be telling :lol:
> 
> The kitty cat.  Haven't you heard about my spankable kitty by now?


No but you have my attention.....:scared:


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Cant wait for it!

I believe Kate said they picked them for the documentary as she's a GP so trying to say rats arent dirty and arent owned by dirty horrible people. :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

niki87 said:


> No but you have my attention.....:scared:


I can't believe you haven't seen the spanky kitty thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/76502-big-mouse-k-s-m-kitty.html


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I can't believe you haven't seen the spanky kitty thread
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/76502-big-mouse-k-s-m-kitty.html


A kitty after my own heart hehe!!!!!! Though can't view vids...though get the picture  :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the program on TV, although I'm really hoping it will be on 4OD as I don't have telly


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

here is a better picture of the couple i can't wait to see this!

Head over Heels in Rats - Channel 4


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

blade100 said:


> here is a better picture of the couple i can't wait to see this!
> 
> Head over Heels in Rats - Channel 4


yay its going to be on 4OD:thumbup:
that is one gorgeous dumbo rex


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

See that is a lovely pic!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

niki87 said:


> See that is a lovely pic!!!


am i missing something?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> am i missing something?


The Metro hardly used the most flattering of photos to publicize the documentary coming out, sending out the wrong vibe kinda thing, but the pics on the 4oD site are lovely, they're laughing and smiling and kissing their little furkids - those are the pics that need more publicity :yesnod:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Argent said:


> The Metro hardly used the most flattering of photos to publicize the documentary coming out, sending out the wrong vibe kinda thing, but the pics on the 4oD site are lovely, they're laughing and smiling and kissing their little furkids - those are the pics that need more publicity :yesnod:


I hope this helps with the whole "uuuurrrrgggghhh youve got rats" when I tell anyone, if people see how lovely they really are and this programme changes even a few attitudes it will be great.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

doh!! 

i see.

apparently its only on for half an hour 
i was hoping for a full hour on it.

never mind,new series of embarresing bodies is on at 9pm that nite! :thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I just hope it doesn't have the same kind of spin as their 'Pussies Galore' doc....made 'hardcore' cat owners look like loonies! Just because one woman dotes on her showcat, another loves the sphynx breed, and another woman alienated herself from society to save hundreds of strays doesn't make all cat owners 'outsiders' of society. I really hope they focus on how normal it all is.


----------

